# Hallo :3



## Yami-Soulsound (6. Dezember 2017)

Huhu ^-^

Nachdem ich nun geschafft habe mich hier an zu melden dachte ich, dass es keine schlechte Idee wäre auch hier vor zu stellen ^^

Ich bin Yami, weiblich, 22 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Düsseldorf. 
Falls ihr noch irgendwas zu meiner Person wissen wollt könnt ihr mich gerne fragen. Ich bin recht offen. ^^

Und nun mehr auf das  Thema dieses Forums bezogen:
Einen PC der für Videospiele geeignet ist besitze ich nicht, deshalb verwende ich nur Konsolen. Meine erste Konsole müsste entweder die Sega Mega Drive oder eine PS1 gewesen sein. Sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr. 
Meine derzeitigen Lieblingsspiele sind Assassins Creed Origins (PS4) und Zelda Breath of the Wild (Switch).

Das sind natürlich nicht die einzigen Spiele die ich so gerne zocke, aber halt die aktuellsten. 
Ansonsten liebe ich noch Monster Hunter, Okami, Splatoon, Portal, Final Fantasy, Pokemon und noch einige andere Spiele. 
Ich bevorzuge Handheld Konsolen weshalb sich DS Spiele und seit neustem auch Switch Spiele bei mir häufen. 

So das war's erstmal. 
Wenn noch jemand fragen hat, ich beiße nicht ^^

LG
Yami


----------



## FlamingAndy (3. März 2018)

Hey Yami, ich bin auch neu hier. 
Dann heiße ich uns beide mal willkommen xD.

Meine Vorstellung kannst du auch lesen, falls es dich interessieren sollte. 
Wie dort erwähnt würde ich gerne eine Community aufbauen, da du schreibst du hast noch keinen Spiele fähigen PC - könntest du eventuell bei meiner Facebook Seite vorbeischauen, momentan ist ein Gewinnspiel am laufen indem man einen PC gewinnen kann. Der ist zwar nicht super doll, aber für den Anfang sollte das zufriedenstellend sein


----------



## Batze (3. März 2018)

Dann mal willkommen, ihr beide.


----------

